# Pipestem Res and Jamestown Res



## NDnative

I'll be coming back to ND in August and will be doing some walleye fishing at Pipestem and Jamestown Res. I doubt if I'll make it anywhere else, as I'll be staying in Jamestown with rellies for about 5 days. Any info you'de like to pass on about these two fisheries would be appreciated. No sure if I'll have access to a boat - might bring my float tube. Thanks


----------



## njsimonson

They should be back to normal water levels by then.


----------



## blhunter3

What are you fishing for?


----------



## Nick Roehl

blhunter3 said:


> What are you fishing for?


Well this is the *walleye* forum, so I am guessing *WALLEYE!!*
:roll:


----------



## NDnative

YES - definately walleye.


----------



## blhunter3

Wingmaster said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you fishing for?
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is the *walleye* forum, so I am guessing *WALLEYE!!*
> :roll:
Click to expand...

I was knew he was fishing for walleye, but I was also wondering if he was going for other type of fish too. :roll:


----------



## Nick Roehl

blhunter3 said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you fishing for?
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is the *walleye* forum, so I am guessing *WALLEYE!!*
> :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was knew he was fishing for walleye, but I was also wondering if he was going for other type of fish too. :roll:
Click to expand...

Well you didn't mention that. And I was just giving you a lil sh#!. I should of just said, "Here's your sign". haha


----------



## blhunter3

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## NDnative

yep, walleyes would be nice. But catching anything is better then nothing!


----------



## blhunter3

Grab a J hook or two and get a bag of smelt and you will be able to catch a pike or two.


----------



## Plainsman

With the spring flood being so high this year I am wondering about where the fish are. I suspect they moved up in the system like they did on other high water years. I am wondering if Arrowwood Refuge will be good. I'll bet it will be an outstanding winter fishery higher up the system next winter. 
The water is shallow up there and fish often winter kill. I think I need to save some from a slow death.


----------



## rhino2003

I'm wondering where to go also. Access is limited with roads being blocked around the Pipestem and Reservoir.


----------



## Plainsman

rhino2003 said:


> I'm wondering where to go also. Access is limited with roads being blocked around the Pipestem and Reservoir.


I live on the west side of Jamestown Reservoir and there is a nice dock set up one mile north of me. The problem is the water has to get low enough so the wakes don't damage the sandbag dikes around houses. There is normally good shore fishing 200 yards from my house. I may have to give it a shot.
I have a friend who should have a ton of walleye and crappie in his pasture. I have to finish some of my honey do list and start yanking jaws.


----------



## woodpecker

I'm looking to try camping spot #26 at Pelican Point Campground from shore this weekend!! :-?


----------



## NDnative

Hey woodpecker - check your PM's.


----------



## woodpecker

Nothing there?? :huh:


----------



## NDnative

how bout now?


----------



## rhino2003

I wonder if it would be worth pitching jigs in the river??


----------



## Plainsman

woodpecker said:


> I'm looking to try camping spot #26 at Pelican Point Campground from shore this weekend!! :-?


It's still cool, so I think they will be in shallower water.


----------



## woodpecker

So you're recommending camping spots number 4 or 5 then??? :wink:


----------



## rhino2003

So Smokey's (Pelican Point) is open? Last I seen the road was blocked off.


----------



## Plainsman

woodpecker said:


> So you're recommending camping spots number 4 or 5 then??? :wink:


Darn if I can remember which is which, get the one furthest to the North East. 

From the top of the hill you can see the roof of the office, under water. I don't know how far under water, but it's under. The guys on top of the hill don't have that far to walk to do a little shore fishing.


----------



## woodpecker

Plainsman said:


> The guys on top of the hill don't have that far to walk to do a little shore fishing.


Just messing around Plainsman..  
I am one of the guys at the top of the hill!! :wink:

:beer:


----------



## Plainsman

woodpecker said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guys on top of the hill don't have that far to walk to do a little shore fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Just messing around Plainsman..
> I am one of the guys at the top of the hill!! :wink:
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...

I knew from the first post you were having fun, I just can never pass up getting in on a little of it myself. However, I didn't know you were one of the guys at the top of the hill.


----------

